# Age and Propellers



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Dave was looking for information on re-hubbing a prop so I checked on the guy that used to do mine.

http://www.bobbysolespropellers.com/About%20Us.htm

Please note that he has been in business for 47 years. I was one of his early customers and I remember him banging on a prop with a piece of wood and home made guide back when he first started.

Boy am I getting old.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Funny, I forgot all about them. My dad used to send me in all the time to drop off and pick up our aluminum prop. The Blonde at the counter used to always say "see ya Monday... =) I think he was too embarrassed to go.

I can't believe that was 21 years ago. wow.


----------

